# I knew I should have taken notes in class



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hopefully I have attached a photo of what I have come to find out is a four-wire system to check/test AF engines without the tender. Problem is I don't remember it coming with any instructions other than the tag on the cables which show two different "hook-ups" for a four wire system. How does it wire up to the plug and transformer??

Any help would be appreciated :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

All of the flier steam locos had their reversing units in the tender if I'm not mistaken.









There were four connections 2 to the armature and 1 to field and one to power, I think.

Anyway Power goes through the armature and connects to the field in one of two ways to achieve either forward or reverse direction.

My memory might be off about the connections so you need a wiring diagram for the subject loco and use the wires to jumper the connections that the reversing unit would make.

Looks like someone made what you have. A switch (dpdt) with 4 leads might be easier but you will still need a wiring diagram.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Try This:









More diagrams here:
http://www.rfgco.com/wiring.html


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

White and green go to the track, and to the outside "holes" on the female connector on the back of the loco's cab.. You then use a "jumper" wire from the second "hole" to the third "hole".You only need 3 wires.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the diagram I have posted before that shows connections for a transformer to test the engine without a tender...it also shows the reverse connections to be sure the motor works both ways. Simply attach the transformer leads to the correct leads of your harness, make the jumper connections as shown in the diagram and you should be good to go.

View attachment Direct Connection to AF Jack Plug.pdf


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...after going thru my downloads I found that exact diagram. I used it to figure out the wiring on the test wiring. Thanks


----------

